# Laser hair removal



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I just had a severe allergic reaction from my Brazilian wax and now I’m considering laser hair removal. Anyone get it done? Is it worth the money?


----------



## bencoll (Feb 16, 2018)

It's really expensive. Laser works well on light skin and it's quite effective. You just need many sessions for it and it's a bit painful until you get used to it. If you can afford it, just get it. It's worthwhile in the long run.


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

My wife and I both had it done. Its awesome we are both smooth all the time. Mine cost around $1200. My wife got a discount on hers on groupon and cost her $300


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

bencoll said:


> It's really expensive. *Laser works well on light skin* and it's quite effective. You just need many sessions for it and it's a bit painful until you get used to it. If you can afford it, just get it. It's worthwhile in the long run.



It actually only works well on light skin _with_ dark hair. The laser targets the dark pigment in the hair follicle, so it needs contrast between skin and hair in order to work. Laser hair removal isn't suitable for dark skin tones and is generally much less effective for blonde, red or grey/white hair. Also, it's a long-term solution, but may not be permanent. Some people find they need maintenance treatments periodically to keep the hair away. 

A good provider will be able to tell you what the odds are of laser being suitable for your skin and hair colors. There are also other options if laser won't work for you. IPL can be used on darker skin tones and is effective on a wider range of hair colors. And there's always electrolysis, which requires more treatments but is generally truly permanent and requires no further maintenance.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

A friend of my wife did it ..... three appointments and she said it hurt like hell. With that said....she also mentioned she would do it again.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife had it done, full legs, armpits and bikini area. It's been about 3 years and still smooth. As stated by others skin tone and hair color are a big factor. She has very light skin and dark hair so she was an ideal candidate.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

My girlfriend had it done on her armpits and was left with burns and skin discoloration and was very painful for about a week after, she complained and got her money back. 

A friend of mine has his chest and back done and is smooth and hairless but said it was very painful.

I would like to get my back, shoulders and upper arms done but have tattoos and not sure how it would affect them.


----------

